
The Absurd Things I Heard Through the Vents in My Prison Cell - danso
https://www.themarshallproject.org/2016/08/04/the-absurd-things-i-heard-through-the-vents-in-my-prison-cell
======
SixSigma
Relative Accused of Raping 2 Boys

Article from: Albuquerque Journal (Albuquerque, NM) | June 14, 2003

Albuquerque police have arrested a man suspected of raping two young male
family members.

Jeffrey Dylan, 30, is charged with four counts of criminal sexual penetration
of a minor, Metropolitan Court records said.

The mother of the boys, ages 4 and 5, told police her 4-year-old told her
Dylan had sexually abused him May 25, records said. …

[https://business.highbeam.com/2872/article-1G1-103396858/rel...](https://business.highbeam.com/2872/article-1G1-103396858/relative-
accused-raping-2-boys)

